# Sammy isn't a collie mix?



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Some people from my previous post think Sammy looks like he's mixed with either a GSD/Golden or GSD/Aussie.

What do you guys think??? GSD/Collie, GSD/Golden, or GSD/Aussie???

I really don't care either way but now that someone said Golden I can totally see it. I'm not familiar with collie's. I need someone who's good at this!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't see collie at all and I'm not sure I see gsd either. I definitely see australian shepherd and the color and ear tufties suggest golden too. Of course he could have many different breeds in him but the australian shepherd stands out most for me. 

Check out these aussie pictures: http://puppydogweb.com/gallery/australianshepherds/e.htm


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

I see Aussie, possibly Golden, don't really see Collie, and I'm not 100% on GSD but I think that's a fair guess. Maybe even Aussie x Golden.
Some stuff from google... This is based off what the link said or what search brought it up, no guarantees on accuracy.

German Shepherd x Aussie:
http://media.photobucket.com/image/german%20shepherd%20aussie%20mix/wookiee2099/prettyfozziejpg.jpg
http://www.petlvr.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/150445-yobbo.jpg

Aussie x Golden:
http://www.beloblog.com/KGW_Blogs/pets/Rocky-68284.jpg

German Shepherd x Golden:
http://www.sheprescue.org/Charger.htm

Who knows? He seems like a great happy boy!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for those links guys


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Golden for sure IMO- I've had them for years. Plus, he has Golden ears and feathering- something neither Collies nor GSDs have. But he does have a long tail, like a GSD, and sable markings like a GSD. A Golden's tail doesn't go past the top of his hock (except the fur, maybe). 

It's fun guessing! Plus, you could always try the DNA test


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Whatever he is he is cute as a button!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I vote for Golden and GSD. He has both colors and markings. I have seen the mix before he just maybe more on the golden mix side. He is a cutie!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I've had Goldens and German Shepherds, but in Sammy's case I see GSD/ Aussie....although he could very likely have more than 2 breeds in him! He's sweet as pie, that's for sure


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see Collie at all...unless it's border collie. I definitely see Golden.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know. Wouldn't a GSD/Collie mix be more likely to have erect ears? My aunt had a GSD/Collie mix that looked almost _exactly_ like Sammy, except for the ears. Casey's ears were erect.

I could definitely go along with him having Golden in there somewhere. 

Sure is a cutie, whatever he is!


----------



## mistimp (Jun 17, 2004)

In the third pic it seems to me that if I photoshoped the colors he could be my Aussie. Though it does not matter what he is, he is 100% cute!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

SO cute! I definitely see Aussie. Possibly Golden too.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ummmm, alot of different breeds? lol He is adorable though!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I see boxer in the markings and the shape of the head and something else - part wherever Leisje's Coke is. And half golden retriever - definitely see golden retriever.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Well whatever he is, he's too cute for words!


----------

